# Cricket substrate?



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone bother putting in substrate in for crickets? Is it really needed or beneficial in any way? Just cleaning mine out and wondered if i should put some in?


----------



## Nito (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you buy them and transfer them to something else until you feed them or are you wanting to breed them to supply your own live food?


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Nito said:


> Do you buy them and transfer them to something else until you feed them or are you wanting to breed them to supply your own live food?


I buy a couple of tubs and put them in a larger keeper. Not really looking to breed but don't mind if they do. Mostly just looking to keep them alive until fed to T's and Lizards. Would rather most get fed to the animals rather than half of them dying.


----------



## Nito (Sep 15, 2010)

In that case then I believe substrate isn't necessary (although I'm sure they wouldn't mind some). I've read that if you want them to breed substrate is often easier to add in a pot rather than covering the whole floor, as it makes cleaning out (and seeing what you have) simpler.

I'm sure other people will know better than me though, this is just what I've read when I looked into breeding them on behalf of my girlfriend's Basilisk.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Nito said:


> In that case then I believe substrate isn't necessary (although I'm sure they wouldn't mind some). I've read that if you want them to breed substrate is often easier to add in a pot rather than covering the whole floor, as it makes cleaning out (and seeing what you have) simpler.
> 
> I'm sure other people will know better than me though, this is just what I've read when I looked into breeding them on behalf of my girlfriend's Basilisk.


Not sure if I will worry about it for now then. I'll look into it more in the future though as It may be beneficial for my to start breeding some.


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

I usually buy 2 tubs of crickets and put them into a plastic ventilated tank with bran as substrate, I give them there egg box and feed a beetle jelly along some leafy veg, that has worked for me for years!


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

feed bran put in a bucket few egg cartons tub of damp compost 
ding dang do


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Some great suggestions here which I am bound to try over the next few weeks/months. Just put them in plastic cricket keeper with the included bran and egg carton. The micro's didn't go so well and i've been finding them out for the last few hours.....

Will put the usual apple/potato/carrot in for them soon.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

I use a variety of different stuff, sand, cocofiber (or a mix of both) wood shavings...
Usually about half centimeter of substrate in a cricket keeper. I think that the little bedding i put in absorbs some of the odors.

-J


----------

